# Zaino my A$$ Klasse Rules



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

Finished Klasse AIO and SG on the car ready to start interior and thought I would drop in a few pics. I used Zaino in the past but I am now addicted to the AIO and SG. :thumbup: Two coats of AIO and then 3 SG just wipe on and off with the SG. I believe the quote was " You only apply a whisper of the product per coat." PC with a microfiber cap buff before each coat and one final.

There are two pics of some interior wear I am experiencing also has anyone else had the same thing happen?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

That's nuts

I wonder how it would look on white


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like their scratches from going in and out of the car...How long does the klasse last?


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope, not scratches the finish is peeling like a bannana by the AC vents in the door.I dont even touch that part of the car when getting in and out. I had to put the seats all the way back just to get a pic. Not pleased at all with that for an 80k$ car
The Klasse will last about 6 months its great but it can be a little tempermental to apply if you dont let the car cool properly or apply to thick but wow once you get it down its a breeze.


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

lilskel said:


> That's nuts
> 
> I wonder how it would look on white


just as good my brother has a white 350Z and uses it on his. Great for protection also the SG has UV protectant


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Zaino Photos*

My vote is for Zaino. Been using it for 8 years.


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

NASA43 said:


> My vote is for Zaino. Been using it for 8 years.


How long does it stay on the car ?


----------



## laidback (Jul 8, 2006)

ajfB004 said:


> Nope, not scratches the finish is peeling like a bannana by the AC vents in the door.I dont even touch that part of the car when getting in and out. I had to put the seats all the way back just to get a pic. Not pleased at all with that for an 80k$ car
> The Klasse will last about 6 months its great but it can be a little tempermental to apply if you dont let the car cool properly or apply to thick but wow once you get it down its a breeze.


Try contacting your SA see if the warranty would cover it...


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

ajfB004 said:


> How long does it stay on the car ?


Water typically beads up for at least 6 months. Depends on how much it rains which drives how often I have to wash it but I have never waxed my car more than twice a year. I usually do it in October and April.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Water beads for 6 months...but if you run your fingers along the car do they glide smoothly or is the paint just smooth and glossy but not slippery?


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

NASA43 said:


> My vote is for Zaino. Been using it for 8 years.


:thumbup:

I threw my Klasse out the window a few years ago. A couple washes and its finished, Zaino lasts far longer and does a much better job.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

you were not applying Klasse properly if you washed it off in s few weeks. No offense, its just one of the traits of Klasse, its durability, it was either too much used, improper prep, something.

Klasse usualy sheets, as do most sealants, not bead like a wax.


Klassed a car my dad was shipping to FLa, sat there in the sun for 6 months, he is the once a month run it through a car wash type. When it came back, via exposed truck transport ( bug city) the car literaly looked like I just detailed it after a good 2 bucket wash.

Its all in the prep. If you like Klasse or Zaino, you will love Werkstatt. Best of both worlds, looks, durable and not some BS combo with more steps than AA.

Just my opinion


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't mean to sound like a n00b, but what is SG?

I've used Klasse in the past, but have never had the pleasure of trying out the Zaino finish products. I've used their leather cleaner and treatment and like it.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

SG is sealer glaze I believe..it's their other product that you put on after AIO to make it last longer


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

M3Mike said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I threw my Klasse out the window a few years ago.


:stupid: 
Me too. I used AIO/SG for ahwile but switched to Zaino about three years ago. In my experience, it lasts longer than SG and is easier to work with.

Especially now that Zaino has its own abrasive polish, there is no need to prep the paint for an ultra clean surface before the wax.

People who think Zaino is difficult to use aren't using it properly.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

ajfB004 said:


> Finished Klasse AIO and SG on the car ready to start interior and thought I would drop in a few pics. I used Zaino in the past but I am now addicted to the AIO and SG. :thumbup: Two coats of AIO and then 3 SG just wipe on and off with the SG. I believe the quote was " You only apply a whisper of the product per coat." PC with a microfiber cap buff before each coat and one final.
> 
> There are two pics of some interior wear I am experiencing also has anyone else had the same thing happen?


I will swear by the Klasse twins for ever. Super easy to apply, looks good, and lasts for ever.

One tip for you however. You only need ONE coat of AIO. If you use more than one coat, it is only stripping away the coat of AIO below it. If you need to work out some swirls and scratches, use another polish first, then one coat of AIO, and then pile on the SG/wax


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

I never put wax on top of the SG, after the three coats are done it looks so good I cant imagine any improvement. What wax do you use over the SG


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

ajfB004 said:


> Finished Klasse AIO and SG on the car ready to start interior and thought I would drop in a few pics. I used Zaino in the past but I am now addicted to the AIO and SG. :thumbup: Two coats of AIO and then 3 SG just wipe on and off with the SG. I believe the quote was " You only apply a whisper of the product per coat." PC with a microfiber cap buff before each coat and one final.
> 
> There are two pics of some interior wear I am experiencing also has anyone else had the same thing happen?


Wow I thought one of them was windows XP screen saver.


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

so once you klasse/zaino it every 6 months. How do you keep it clean on a weekly/monthly basis.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

ajfB004 said:


> I never put wax on top of the SG, after the three coats are done it looks so good I cant imagine any improvement. What wax do you use over the SG


I used P21S or another Carnuba. Takes that brassy feel from the synthetic and softens it up. P21S was super easy as well. Couple runs with it every month or so and you get a nice deep luster on top of the SG.

Maybe that's why I found SG more difficult- I'm just OCD. 3 coats.... wait two days (or the next weekend)... 3 more coats.. wait two days (or the next weekend).. and hit it with carnuba. Then, repeat the Carnuba every month or so.

With Zaino, I just hit it with a full detail and 3 coats one weekend. If you're so inclined (and I am), wait till the next w/e and do another 3... I continue as many coats as I wish. I happen to do more coats for winter prep but I am unsure if it's really needed.

Keeping it clean week to week was one of the reasons I so like Zaino. Some Z6 quick detailer after a Zaino wash (I think they call it Z7) and I'm sittin pretty like I'd just detailed.


----------

